# Hypro Jet Agitator Nozzles



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm installing a new Hypro Dual HY 3371 Jet Agitator in my Van pull type 500 gal sprayer. I grow Alicia Bermuda horse hay and use it for weed control. The old 3371 was set up without any nozzles or spacers. However, the agitator wings can be reversed and used with one of three nozzle insert sizes: 1/8, 3/16, or 5/32. I'm not sure what is the recommended nozzle set up for spraying Roundup, 2-4D, Pastora etc. I would think one would want a good amount of agitation to be sure everything is properly mixed and stays in the optimum solution. There was not any instructions with the kit and I have not been able to find anything on the internet to address the issue.

Does anyone have any experience with these 3371 Jet Agitator's and have any recommendations on what nozzle or no nozzle setting is best for spraying hay fields. I want to get it right the first time as it is a pain installing these agitators. Appreciate any and all inputs. Thanks.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

*How are you feeding it? will guess from either a pump bypass or pressure regulator through a bulkhead fitting. Most products don't require extreme agitation, label will tell you if it's needed, and this may even create more problems from foaming. I've had good luck from just extending a hose on my regulator dump to the bottom of the tank, it also allows me to add product before or early in the fill. Haven't had any problems and I spray a wide variety of products, worse one was *Crossbow and diesel fuel, something I may add will never see my tank again....well the diesel part anyways.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a hypro agitator in a 500 gallon sprayer . I have the biggest tips in the agitator and it is great the more water you move saves time in how long it takes to get a difficult mix in suspension. The key is I have a throttle valve on the agitator feed line and if things get too aggressive I cut flow back to agitator .I get things mixed up and if I want to drive fast with a 60 foot boom I have to cut back flow to agitator 50%. I have a sump in my tank but I still turn the agitator completely off for the last 75 gallons because when the water level is low if you have a lot of turbulence in tank pump cavitation is that sever controller cant keep after. We add foam kill to the R/UP mixes


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have my agitator fed from a regulator dump with a throttle valve so I can increase the agitation during mixing and cut back during actual spraying. I hadn't thought about decreasing the amount of agitation during the last 75 gallons as I've never had any cavitation problems but I will start doing that now. I haven't had any foaming problems either but I watch it pretty close when mixing. Thanks for the great inputs.


----------

